# 2007 Mazda 3 - windshield washer not working



## carolynmm (Aug 5, 2010)

Grand Crowne Resorts

I have a 2007 Mazda 3 company car. The windshied washer isn't working. I checked the fluid and I checked the line, both are fine, but I can't get the washer spray to work. Does anyone have any suggestions to get it to work?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Grand Crowne Resorts*

Does the pump make any sound when you hit the washer button?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

if possible, can you blow through the hose and jet?


----------



## sneakerplaya (Aug 7, 2010)

check the fuse could have blown


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

After all else fails check the motor to se if it makes that little wheer sound when the washer is turned on, if there's no sound have the washer motor replaced.


----------

